# Finishing Pork Butt in Oven



## markadams (Nov 19, 2017)

I will be smoking my first pork butt on my CharGriller stick burner in a couple of days. It's a nine pound butt and I will be using a combination of pecan and peach wood chunks and lump charcoal at a temperature of 235º to 250º.  I will be using Ray Lampe's injection and rub. 

I'm not looking forward to baby sitting my smoker for 15-18 hours.  Is it possible to get good results by leaving it on the smoker until it reaches about 160º then wrapping it and finishing it to 200º in the oven?  Thanks in advance for any suggestions.


----------



## dirtsailor2003 (Nov 19, 2017)

Yep you sure can do that and all will be fine.


----------



## schlotz (Nov 19, 2017)

Yup, 5-6 hours in the smoker then put it in the oven.  Suggest at 300º. Keep an eye in the IT, it could reach 200'ish anywhere from 1-3hours.  Then rest it for a couple of hours in a towel insulated cooler. BTW: highly recommend you place the wrapped butt in an alum pan when going into the oven.


----------

